# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Gal post stirrups and setting them in concrete

## buda13

Im making a fence,. 
I have got two types of stirrup
 one has a (solid)stake 200mm on the end and 95mm saddle on the top
the other has a 25mm x300mm steel tube with a plate for fixing to a slab etc and a 75mm saddle on the top.
both are made by Pryda and are gal,  
the 75mm  stirrup fits my timber post perfectly
the 95mm x 200mm stake one will require a packer. 
the question is can I sink the 25mmx300mm tube stirrup into concrete with out and problems. as i cant find 75mm x 300mm stake type stirrups.
the posts will go around 1600mm high.

----------


## melton2

yes you can sink it in concrete. thats not an issue. obviously make sure its all level, at the right height, and facing the right way before the concrete goes hard:P 
i would also recommend you make sure the pier is at least 300x300x450 deep, so you have a solid base for your 1600mm high post...

----------


## goldie1

Stirrups are not usually used on fence posts. It will be much sturdier if you concrete the posts into the ground. 
Use treated pine or steel if you want them to last longer.

----------


## buda13

Thanks for the feed back, 
Im trying to make this fence out of recycled hardwood that came out of  our roof after a big reno, its old,rough,heavy and beautifull (when dressed)
posts are 80x100 rails are 40x100x1400.
Some other specs for the job, Its a fence 7.5m long x 1.0m high with a screen section on one end approx 1800 w 1600 H.(included in the 7.5M)
posts have aready been cut for the screen section so I will use stirrups to secure that in 300x300x450/500 holes.
the rest of the fence will be basic post and rail with some s/s wire inbetween the rails horizontally.  
With the advice above I may now concret the other 4 posts into the ground.  
With 1.0m above how much under ground will be enough 0.3m / 0.4m ish ?. 
any other thoughts ?

----------


## METRIX

> Stirrups are not usually used on fence posts. It will be much sturdier if you concrete the posts into the ground. 
> Use treated pine or steel if you want them to last longer.

   :What he said:  
If you bolt a fence to stirrups it wall jast wobble all over the place, stirrups are not meant for this situation, put the posts directly into the concrete.

----------


## goldie1

> With 1.0m above how much under ground will be enough 0.3m / 0.4m ish ?. 
> any other thoughts ?

  Yes usually about 1/3 of the fence hight

----------

